# Overseas for the Married



## Emergency Metaphysics (Oct 26, 2015)

Hey gang,

I did some searching on the forums and didn't quite get the answers I'm looking for with this question: as a married man are there paramedic opportunities overseas that are "marriage friendly"? By that I mean positions in which I would make enough to support both of us or where my wife could get a job in her pretty universal trade? Or are the overseas positions truly aimed at the single folks?

We don't have children and are not planning on having them, so it's literally her and I and the dog and cat. I'll be a brand spankin' new medic as of February 2016, and I plan on getting some experience stateside of course before setting off overseas, but I'd like to plan as much as possible and start doing the research well ahead of taking an assignment.

Thanks in advance for the feedback.


----------



## akflightmedic (Oct 26, 2015)

Well when you have your medic and then get the 3-5 years minimum preferred experience...then come back and ask. Your goals and plans may have changed significantly by then and any info we give you now might very well be obsolete/irrelevant as well.

Seriously, kudos to pre-planning but you are a bit premature on this topic. I will be glad to assist but in a few years time please.

And to answer your question about marriage...that is all dependent on you and your spouse, no one else. Every job is either marriage friendly or a marriage killer, regardless of where the job is.


----------

